# Slim Poljot



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Hello everybody,got this from postman this morning 23 jewel poljot wind up very slim,in ex condition, this is not my picture will do a wrist shot sometime

cheers bowie.


----------



## seikoboy (Jun 24, 2006)

What a coincedence you getting this mate, because a few days ago i needed some info on a sekonda and posted it on the forum, which i would say is exactly the same as this watch but apparantly the poljot is more collectable.

Follow this link see if it's the same watch http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.php?showtopic=15176


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Hi seikoboy yes you are right its the same but not roman numbers,iam also waiting for a black dial one.










bowie


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Is it a solid gold case bowie? I can't see the back.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Slim Poljot









Is he a Russian C&W singer?


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

raketakat said:


> Is it a solid gold case bowie? I can't see the back.


hi Raketakat,no very thick plate more like rosegold than yellow.












pg tips said:


> Slim Poljot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats right pg also used to sing with the punk group Time X

bowie


----------

